# The microwaving of milk



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

I reckon hot chocolate is a great drink, when made with steamed and frothed milk. However, when I need to make one for my son, I'm at home - and I can't be bothered to crank up the espresso machine for one drink. I don't like heating the milk in a saucepan, and although I've always been told that microwaving milk 'isn't right', it seems my only option... but it doesn't work well. A mug-full at 60 seconds isn't hot enough, and 90 seconds forms a skin.

How do I best heat one mug-full of milk, and achieve a decent texture, for hot chocolate at home? Any ideas?

-IanB


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

I will admit when I'm going for a drink to get me by as it were I've resorted to the microwave, especially if quietude is important. To texture, someone found out I was in to coffee so got me a load of kit from Ikea (yeaaaaaaah) including one of those little whipper things that are supposed to make faux capps with moka coffee(looks like a whisk sounds like a vibrator), but with a bit of careful use you can create a nice foamy-froth and mix your chocolate in damned well to boot. Not ideal but its deffinatly an option.

Alternativly I think you could probably create a reasonable foam if you put the micro'd milk into a french press and plungered it, but I've never tried just an idea my brain has presented to my fingers to type...


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

An Aerolatte? A combined whisk-vibrator sounds very time-efficient...


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Well kind sir, I have the PERFECT way to get awesome microfoam without using steam.

Heat the milk in the microwave, but DON'T boil it, very important, then pour it into a cafetierre and push the plunger up and down through the milk about 10 times, if you get it right, you'll get really great microfoam!

Try it!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Cafeteire plunger pumping works well.

To get hot milk without skin, stop after 60s, give the milk a very thorough stir, then pop back in for another 30.


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

This is my first time replying to a thread so a little nervous here.

Before my recent purchase of a coffee machine I previously made espresso with a moka pot and used a Bodum milk frother to make a cappuccino. The bodum milk frother is a "cafetiere plunger" that others have reffered to.

If you fill the milk to the guide line and then microwave for approx 1min 40 (900w), it produces a thick froth with tiny bubbles and has a consistency simillar to a whisked eggwhite and no skin.

I also recommend when you remove it from the micro to tap and swirl the milk which then disperses the larger bubbles. Some may say it's not great for coffee but if you ask my 10 year if she wants hot choc she squeals with delight.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I sometimes microwave a single cup of milk to go with an espresso for a cafe au lait kind of thing. I go for 30sec, stir, then another 20-30sec. I'd rather have steamed milk but for a few reasons it's not that easy.


----------



## humperdingle (Jan 26, 2012)

I can see how 'traditionalists', snub the idea of microwaving milk, but then microwaves are a relatively new invention.

I don't see the problem... If a skin forms, just remove it with a spoon.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

I have always Microwaved milk as I use a very small quantity. 30 seconds has been the maximum time otherwise it can become too hot and curdle. I now use a battery operated Chinese whisk for frothing . I also have a stainless steel Bodum style frother which works well providing larger quantities of milk are used. Unfortunately my needs are for less milk and too much gets wasted.


----------

